# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Michael's On Time Taxi

## DaRev

Boardies,
Another big THUMBS UP for Michael's On Time Taxi! He is REALLY on time - and a great driver.. He knows the route between MoBay and Negril like the back of his hand. He drives safely, and is just a pleasure to talk to as you make the trip. I HIGHLY recommend im!!

----------


## agregory

I agree DaRev!  We use Michael's On Time Taxi for every trip and he is always there when he's supposed to be and very safe!  He's funny too and we're happy to have him as a friend  :Smile:

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Thank you DaRev and agregory! Always my pleasure to be of service.

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the airport to negril. You can contact me by email Michaelheath007@gmail.com or call me at 1(876)887-9342 from montego bay to negril from 1-2 person is $65us on 3 person is $70us

----------


## bigbamboo

Big up's to Michaels On-Time Taxi!

----------


## Lorax2

Michael's On Time Taxi is the best!
we will be contacting him soon with our next travel dates   :Smile:

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the airport to negril.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you ftom Montego bay airport to negril and back to montego bay airport

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come to jamaica  for the best experience  of a life time  . Jamaica  the land of wood and water awaits you . Our beautiful  sun sets at ricks cafe , cooling running waters at us , may field and dunns rovers falls . You are all invited , you are all welcome . Contact micheals on time tax for more information

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the airport to negril and back to montego bay airport all so I can I take you from Hotel in montego bay to negril too

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the airport to negril for $65us dallas from 1 to 2 people and $70us for 3 people travelling together

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you for the Montego bay airport to negril for $65 1-2-person and 3 people $70us .

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drive you from Montego Bay Airport to Negril on back to the Airport all so do tours

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drives you and your family and friends from montego bay Airport to negril 1-2 persons travelling Round Trip is  $130us for 3 people travelling together is $140us.

----------


## Jewelbeemon

Michael is a wonderful driver. Very good rates, extremely reliable, and full of great information and tips. 
Michael met us at the airport to take us to Negril, then stopped just outside MoBay at a roadside stand for some "sip," which is homemade Rastafarian soup. Wonderful. My mouth is watering for a taste as I write this. 
The drive was comfortable in his nice-sized Toyota minivan, and no white-knuckle speeds, either. His pleasant banter included pointing out towns and sights along the way. My traveling companion loves talking with Jamaicans about life on the island and Michael was a wealth of information. 
We relied on Michael for our transport to the beach resort from our cliff hotel, then back to MoBay and our flight out of Sangster. 
We will definitely be relying on Michael on future trips to Jamaica. He is the very best - on time, reliable, priced just right, and super nice. Thank you, Michael!!! It's a stressful time, arriving and departing for a trip so far from home, and knowing you will be waiting to drive us sure eased our minds!

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser..._Jamaica.html#

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-time taxi is available to drives from montego bay Airport to negril

----------


## bigbamboo

I highly recommend Michaels On-Time Taxi. Safe, reliable and always courteous.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Traveling to *Jamaica* this winter?

Come enjoy, a *comfortable*, *safe* and *reliable* Airport Transfer with *Michael* *On*-*time* *Taxi*.

Only *$**65USD* for *1*-*2* people *ONE* *WAY*.

*$**70USD* for *3* people traveling together *ONE* *WAY*.

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

Mobile: 876 887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Prices are negotiable, just email or call and we will work it out.*

*Thinking about an Excursion and do not have an idea of your transportation?*

*Well, think no further*!

   Your Transportation is here only with Michael's On-Time Taxi this winter.

Michael's On-Time Taxi is offering to transport you anywhere in Jamaica of your interest.* You just say where and he will take you there*.

Also, other excursion suggests are:

Waterfalls Like:

*YS FALLS*
*MAYFIELD FALLS*
*DUNN'S RIVER FALLS*

Historical site like: 

*Bob Marley Museum in Ocho Rios
*

Combined tours like;

*Pelican Bar and YS Falls
*
*Black River Safari and YS Falls*

There is no way you can come to Jamaica and not enjoy the *Famous Rick's Cafe*. *Michael's On-Time Taxi is the service to take you there*.

*If you are ever interested, Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com or Contact at: 876-887-9342.*

Looking forward for a respond.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Remember Travelling with Michael's On-Time Taxi this Winter can be reliable, safe, fun and memorable. *"JUST CALL OR EMAIL NOW TO BOOK YOUR TRANSPORT".*

Airport Transfer for 1 - 2 people $65 USD ONE WAY

3 people travelling together $70 USD ONE WAY

Have any excursions in mind just call or email Michael's On-Time Taxi and negotiate your price.

Contact at: 876-887-9342 or Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Remember Michael's On-Time Taxi is ready to take you for a memorable experience in Jamaica this Winter.*

*Prices are negotiable with Michael's On-Time Taxi*

Just Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com or Call at: (876) 887-9342

*  Only with Michael's On-Time Taxi this Winter*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Contact Michael's On-Time Taxi this Winter to Transport you for from the airport to your destination and back to the airport.*

Michael's On-Time Taxi offers;

Round trip Airport Transfer

One way Airport Transfer

Transfer to Tour Sites of your interest.

* Prices with Michael's On-Time Taxi are negotiable.*

If you are interested in a Tour, Michael's On-Time Taxi is here to make you have a great experience. One fill with joys and memories.

*Call or Email NOW!!*

michaelheath007@gmail.com or 876 887-9342.

* Don't miss out on Michael's On-Time Taxi great prices.*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come down to Jamaica for a wonder full time . Michael's on time taxi is here to take you . Don't mix out on this chance

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

This Winter, Micheal's On-Time Taxi is here to take you anywhere of  your interest. Michael's On-Time Taxi is here to make you have a memorable vacation.  

            Choose Michael On-Time Taxi  this winter for all transports. 

Call at: 876 887-9342
Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Madmolecule

> This Winter, Micheal's On-Time Taxi is here to take you anywhere of  your interest. Michael's On-Time Taxi is here to make you have a memorable vacation.  
> 
>             Choose Michael On-Time Taxi  this winter for all transports. 
> 
> Call at: 876 887-9342
> Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com



Michael will be picking is up on Christmas Day. My wife and I were extremely impressed to see that he still had the same email address and phone number that he did in 2013, which was our last trip to Jamaica.  We cant wait to get back to the rock and under Michaels care.  Jim & Barbara

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

THIS WINTER
*Choose Michael's On-Time Taxi for all your transport to places of your interest.* 

Whether;  Airport Transfer 
                 or 
                  Transfer to an Excursion site.

Michael's On-Time Taxi is reliable and affordable. Price are always negotiable with Michael's On-Time Taxi. 

*Call or Email Now to Book!!*

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: (876) 887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Call or Email Today!!!
*Remember only with Michael's On-Time Taxi prices are negotiable* 

Call at: (876) 887-9342
Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come travel with Michael's On-Time Taxi
                                              Reliable, Comfortable and Enjoyable

Airport Transfer: One Way or Round Trip

Excursion Transfer: To any excursion site of your interest.


Remember with Michael's On-Time Taxi prices are negotiable.

*Just Call or Email TODAY*

at;   Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
        Call: (876) 887-9342

* Looking forward to negotiate with you.*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

* Happy Holidays one and all!!!!*

For this Christmas Season Travel with Michael's On-Time Taxi:

Airport Transfer: Round Trip
                           or  One Way

Transfer to any excursion sites

Prices are negotiable with Michael's On-Time Taxi. Call or Email TODAY to secure your date.


Email at: michealheath007@gmail.com
Call at: 876 887-9342

*Feel safe and comfortable this Festive Season with Michael's On-Time Taxi.*

*Awaiting your response.*

----------


## Madmolecule

We had another great trip over Christmas with Michael.  My wife and I had an amazing visit to his home town Sheffield.  It was beautiful and Michael was very proud of his town and neighbors.
can't wait to come back
Jim & Barbara

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

HAPPY NEW YEAR!
To all my valued passengers, who supports me throughout 2018, and looking forward for great supports in 2019 and onwards.

Michael's On-Time Taxi is looking forward for your booking this gifted year 2019. 

Remember if you need a transfer from the Airport I am also on-time.

If you have interest in an excursion, I am ready to celebrate and enjoy with you.

Prices are also and will also be negotiable only with Michael's On-Time Taxi.

*Ready to Book!!* 

Call or Email at:   (876) 887-9342 or  michaelheath007@gmail.com.

HAPPY 2019 again from Michael's On-Time Taxi. See you soon.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Special Deals with Michael's On-Time Taxi!*

*Book Today!*

Michael's On-time Taxi offers;

- Aerial Tours
- Different Excursion Sites
- Airport Transfers- One Way or Round Trip

Just tell Michael's On-Time Taxi what you are most interested in and you will be there.

Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call at: (876) 887-9342

----------


## Lazlo

Hey, Michael, it's the tall guy you're taking to Accomopong tomorrow, I appreciate all of your help this past week,  it's been a pleasure.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*  Michael's On-Time Taxi*

*Deals are here. Call or Email today to book your space.*

          Call at: (876) 887-9342
          Email at: michaelheath007@gmail.com

* Transportation and Tours!!!!!*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-Time Taxi 

*Presents a percentage OFF all transfers to any excursion site booked, once you have booked a Round-Trip Transfer from the Airport to your destination.*

If interested please contact via Email or Call;

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: (876) 887-9342

*To get this deal Book between February 1st to May 31st.*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

* Michael's On-Time Taxi is offering a super, super deal, if you book a round-trip transfer from the airport and back between FEBRUARY 1st to MAY 31st, you will have the privilege of getting a great discount off any excursions transportation needed during that time.

I am sure you can not be in Jamaica and do not get to explore the beautiful island, in order to get this deal BOOK NOW!, with only Michael's On-Time Taxi.


Call: (876) 887-9342

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Michael's On-Time Taxi presents a great deal.*

Get Round-Trip Transfer from Airport and back along with an Excursion Trip for *ONE PRICE* only with Michael's On-Time Taxi. * GET THIS DEAL ON LOW! LOW! PRICES.*

*Call or Email Today to Book*

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: 876-887-9342

_THIS DEAL STARTS TODAY FEBRUARY 09 AND ENDS MARCH 29_

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Come Travel with Michael's On-Time Taxi this Black History Month.

Get great prices on your Round-Trip Transfer only with Michael's On-TIme Taxi.

Also, want to visit the Bob Marley's Memorandum in Ocho Rios. Michael's On-Time Taxi is here to take you on a memorable excursion.


Call or Email Today to book!!!

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: 876-887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-Time Taxi  presents a Great Deal!!!!

           [I]*Round Trip Transfer with an excursion date for one price. Call or Email Today to Book!*

*    Prices are Negotiable*

Call: (876)887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Transport to your Resort from the Montego Bay Airport in style only with Michael's On-TIme Taxi.* *Very reliable,comfortable and safe.*

*   Prices are negotiable*

Just call or email at:

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: 876-887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

* This Easter come see what Michael's On-Time Taxi has to offer*

MIchael's On-Time Taxi the one, the only comfortable, safe and reliable Transport from the Montego Bay Airport to Negril.

*  Book Today!!!*

Interested  in any excursions;

Waterfalls
Bob Marley Memoradum
Rick's Cafe
 and more 

*Michael's On-Time Taxi as a package which includes any two excursions along with your Round Trip Transfer to and from the Airport.
*

*Call: 876 887-9342

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Michael's On-Time Taxi is here to take you anywhere.
Just Call or Email to Book.....*

Whether Short or Long Distance, Michael's On-Time Taxi is always on-time, safe, reliable and comfortable.

Call: 876-887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

*         Prices are negotiably*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*THIS EASTER WITH MICHAEL'S ON-TIME TAXI*

                       Get great deals on One Way or Round Trip Airport Transfers

*BOOK NOW!!*

*Call: (876) 887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com*

----------


## Caferacer59

great service from Michael.  Thanks for taking care of us.   Jerry Chris emmett and liam.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-Time Taxi
*Have Great Deals*

*Airport One Way or Round Trip Transfer* 

*Excursions or Tour Sites Round Trip Transfer*

*Aerial Tour*

*And More*

Call Today to Book:

(876)-887-8342

Email Today to Book:

michaelheath007@gmail.com

*Prices are negotiable*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-Time Taxi has alot of deals to offer!

Book your Airport Transfer Now only with Michael's On-Time Taxi.

And get half price to visit an Excursion Site.

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: 876-887-9342

----------


## funfla22

we used micheals on time   and its great       !!!!!

----------


## billndonna

Whats the cost from Mobay to Negril for 2 people?We will get beers from the grouper.

----------


## agregory

> Whats the cost from Mobay to Negril for 2 people?We will get beers from the grouper.


$130US roundtrip. Michael's great  :Excitement:   We've been using him for years!

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-Time Taxi is here to Transfer you from the Airport to your Resort.

Great Prices!!!!

Travel with Michael's On-Time Taxi today and you will get a chance to pay one price and get a Round Trip Transfer from the Airport and one day of your choice to an Excursion site:

Whether;

Bob Marley Memorandum
YS Falls
Dunn River Falls
Blue Holes
Rick's Cafe

or any other Excursion site of your interest.......


Price are negotiable only with Michael's On-Time Taxi

Book Today!

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: 876-887-9342

----------


## Accompong

*What is the "Bob Marley Memorandum?".*

----------


## bigbamboo

> *What is the "Bob Marley Memorandum?".*


A spell checked Memorial. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Accompong

> A spell checked Memorial.


*How do you know it is not a "spell checked" Mausoleum up at Nine Mile? *

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

BOOK WITH MICHAEL'S ON-TIME TAXI TODAY FOR GREAT AIRPORT TRANSFER DEALS!!!


Once you book your Round Trip Airport Transfer Today, you will get a discount price to do and Excursion with Micahel's On-Time Taxi.

BOOK TODAY!

Call: 876-887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Need an Airport Transportation for this summer!!!!* 

Book with Michael's On-Time Taxi, comfortable, reliable and affordable.

He will take you site seeing for negotiably prices or an excursion sites.

Don't hesitate just call or email now to secure your space only with Michael's On-Time Taxi.

Call: 876-887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*  SUMMER SPECIAL WITH MICHAEL'S ON-TIME TAXI!!!!!*

*Starting July 1 to September 30*

*
Book with Michael's On-Time Taxi Today to earn yourself a discount excursion trip anywhere of your choice.*


Michael's On-Time Taxi Offers;

Airport Transfers One way or Round Trip

Excursion site visit like:

ATV
Zipline
Horseback Riding
Safari Tour
Bob Marley Memorandum
Mayfield Falls
YS Falls

and more

Just call or email

*Call: 876-887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*Michael's On-Time Taxi presents a great deal for this Summer!!!!!*

*IT'S A COUPLES TREAT*


Airport Transfer:

One way or Round Trip with an Excursion day to the YS Falls or Mayfield Falls for *ONE PRICE
*

* Call or Email Today to reserve!!!!*

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: 876-887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Travel with Michael's On-Time Taxi this Summer!!!

*Most reliable,safe and comfortable drive from the airport to your resort* 


                                            One way or Round Trip available      

*Call or Email Today* 


*
Your vacation is all we Concern about, give Michael's On-Time Taxi a chance  to make it an experience you can never forget.*

*BOOK NOW!!!! * 

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: 876-887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-Time taxi Summer Promotion
                             Presents Round Trip Transfer from the Airport to the Resort and back to the Airport from the Resort, along with a Tour date of your choice Half Price.


If interested call or email:

Call: 876-887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On-Time taxi presents a great deal from Summer to Winter!!!!

                                                     Book Now!!!

*Round Trip Transfer or One way Transfer from the Airport*

Also, an excursion of your choice.

YS Falls
Mayfield Falls
Ricks Cafe
Shopping
and others

*Prices are Negotiable*
               Only with Michael's On-Time Taxi you are Safe, Reliable and Comfortable.


Call or Email

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: 876-887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's On Time Taxi presents a great deal this Winter....

One Way Airport Transfer or Round Trip Airport Transfer from the Montego Bay Airport to Negril or Montego Bay Hotels.

Prices are negotiable only with Michael's On Time Taxi.

We also, offer transfers to different tour sites such as;

Bob Marley Museum in St Ann's Jamaica
Mayfield Falls
YS Falls
Black River Safari
Pelican Bar
and others

When you are ready to book with Michael's On Time Taxi please email or call

                                     The most comfortable, reliable and fun service.

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

Call: 876-887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

If you love visiting Jamaica and planning to do so this WINTER, Do choose Michael's On-Time Taxi your most comfortable, reliable and fun service.


Prices are negotiable..........


Call or Email TODAY to BOOK!!!!

Call: 876-887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

* COMING THIS WINTER  ONLY WITH MICHAEL'S ON-TIME TAXI*


Great Airport Deals combined with one excursion day only for *ONE PRICE*


Call: 876-887-9342

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## tristenbuggs23

February 5-10 at Legends!

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*    MERRY GROUP DEALS ONLY WITH MICHAEL'S ON-TIME TAXI*
* 2 to 4 pax for the price of 3 pax* 


One Way or Round Trip Airport Transfer


Prices are negotiable..............


Call or Email now to book your date.

Call: 876-887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

* READY TO VISIT JAMAICA?*

Michael's On-Time Taxi is here to transport you whether One Way or Round Trip.

Airport Transfer prices are negotiable only with Michael's On-Time Taxi.


Email or Call TODAY to book!!

Call: 876-887-9342
Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com


Michael's On-Time Taxi the most reliable, comfortable and safe transport.


*
BOOK NOW TO SECURE YOUR DATE!!!!*

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

*REMEMBER TO TRAVEL WITH Michael's On-Time Taxi this Winter Season...*

Call or Email TODAY to secure your date.

One Way or Round trip Airport Transfer..

*WILL ALSO TRANSPORT YOU TO ANY EXCURSION SITES...........
*

*ALL FOR ONE PRICE once you call or email to negotiate.
*

Call: 876-887-9342
Email: michaelheath007gmail.com

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

COME TRAVEL WITH Michael's On-Time Taxi from the Montego Bay Airport to your beautiful Resort in Negril or Montego Bay. We call it On-Time because the service is comfortable, reliable and safe.


BOOK NOW! To reserve your date....

Email or Call to negotiate prices.

Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: 876-887-9342

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Hello, Michael's On-Time Taxi is here.


One Way or Roundtrip Transfer.

Prices negoitable.

Call or Email *TODAY* to secure your *DATE*.


Email: michaelheath007@gmail.com
Call: (876) 887-9342

----------


## sandman66

Anyone use Michael lately? We have him booked for a ride soon, I emailed him to confirm yesterday but haven't got a response.

----------


## Rob

Just spoke with him, he will be getting in contact with you shortly.

----------


## sandman66

> Just spoke with him, he will be getting in contact with you shortly.


Thanks a lot Rob. He should know who I am by my username (my email address is similar). Would you happen to know if he uses WhatsApp?

----------


## Rob

As far as I know, we are all on WhatsApp! Biggest app here!

----------


## sandman66

All good. Michael was there waiting and got us to Negril safely. We spent our first day walking, drinking, smoking, and eating- not necessarily in that order.

----------


## Michael's On-Time Taxi

Michael's on-taxi is a available to driveyou from the airport to negril

----------


## sandman66

Michael was there waiting for us at the airport on arrival, and showed up 10 minutes early for our ride back to Mobay. Good guy, give him a call.

----------

